# a new new jerseyan (jersian? jersean?...)



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

emilou423 said:


> the world is shrinking every day, but still there are vast divides.


Amen and welcome to the forum


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to The Horseforum.  

There's plenty of horsey members to chat to on here. :wink:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^^ is that allowed? just wasnt sure if you're allowed to talk about other forums on here  

anyhoo, welcome to the OP! you will find plenty of people to talk horses with on here


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its not allowed, sorry had to remove it.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm formerly from NJ. Lived in northern NJ for 30 yrs before moving to Marylands eastern shore.

Welcome to the forums


----------

